# Which Air Cleaner Base?



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

My holley carb worked fine with a drop-style base on the air cleaner, but now this air cleaner base does not work with a quadrajet. standard round open element 14" aircleaner.

Sooo, I bought a raised type base air cleaner, which now fits the quadrajet, but really limits my hood clearance with only a 3" element installed (cant close the hood). I am going to try a 2" high element on Sat, but even with that, it will be real close, possibly even hit the hood when the motor flexes.

What style of air cleaners are you guys running on your 66-67 cars with quadrajet carbs? Is there a good source out there for the factory style air cleaners?

Thanks!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

just get the 67 ram air one from the vendors.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

I installed the 2" element on the generic air cleaner. It works, but is leaving imprints against my hood insulation. Not heavy contact, but enough.

Does anyone have a picture of the underside of the ram air style air cleaner? I would like to compare it to my generic aftermarket base.

Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What's the problem with your drop base and the QJet? There might be a way to make it work. I had to modify my lower ram air pan on my 69 to clear the huge bowl vent tube on the 455 SD QJet I'm running. I can show you what I did....

Bear


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

In this particular case, the drop base interferes with the accelerator pump arm, as well as the bowl vent tube. On the raised base, i only had to drill a hole and add a gromet for the vent tube.

I assume there are a variety of base styles out there (some dropped more than others), so may need to do a little checking around. With a little fabricating, I may be able to get one or the other working better.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Instead of using a grommet to clear the vent tube on mine, I cut a hole in the lower pan and then cut the rounded end off of an EMPTY CO2 cartridge and welded the "bump" into the hole I'd cut in the pan. That gave me clearance for the vent tube, allowed it to see 'normal' outside air pressure so as not to upset carb calibration, and still prevented unfiltered air from getting into my intake. You could probably make similar mods to the base you have to get clearance for the tube and pump arm.










































Bear


----------

